# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Ογκο στον εγκέφαλο;; υποχονδριος;θελω Βοήθεια!

## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Καταρχάς θελω να πω ένα μεγάλο Ευχαριστώ σε όσους μου έχουν απάντηση και μου είπαν την άποψη τους! Το εκτιμώ και όπου μπορώ να βοηθήσω και εγώ θα πω την άποψη μου για ψυχολογικά η και αλλα θέματα με βάση ότι έχω βίωση και ότι βιώνω και σήμερα ..και για ότι ξέρω!
Πειτε με υποχονδριος..μπορεί και να ειμαι μπορεί και οχι...ψάχνω μια ακρη ..
Θέλω να σας πω Μήπως αυτά Που περνάω δεν είναι Μονο άγχος και κρίσις; Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι παθολογικό όπως όγκο στον εγκέφαλο;
Τα συμπτώματα είναι αρκετά τα ίδια.
Όπως κάποιες φορές έχω τρέμουλο σε όλο το σώμα δεν μπορώ να περπατήσω φάση! Το έχω πάθει πιο μικρός 2 φορές και τώρα που άρχισαν τα ψυχολογικά θέματα τα εχω αρκετές φορές...ασ πούμε κάθε 2 μήνες η παραπάνω δεν ξέρω να σας πω ακριβώς 
Δυσκολεύομαι την ομιλία κάποιες φορές και μιλάω μπερδεμένα! (Με κοροϊδεύουν τα φιλαράκια)
Νιώθω πολλές φορές σύγχυση!! Και αν μιλάω πολύ βαρενι το κεφαλή μου η και στα καλά καθούμενα και κάπως δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω άλλο απλά σταματάω για λίγο 
Στο περπάτημα κάποιες φορές έχω αστάθεια και μικρές ζαλάδες που δεν κρατάνε ούτε 1 λεπτό (κάπως σαν να λυποθιμισο φαση)...μερικές φορές δεν μπορώ να σηκώσω τα χέρια Μου σαν να έχω κάνει γυμναστική 3 ώρες! Σαν να είναι ξενα! Περίεργο συναίσθημα...
Κάποιες φορές νιώθω υπνηλία στα καλά καθούμενα και σαν να μην μπορώ να μιλήσω μόνο Ναι και όχι λέω σαν να μπήκα σε κατάθλιψη ...περνάει Με τα από 20 λεπτακια.. αυτό το παθενω και μετά τα βάρη που κάνω κάποιες φορες (πολύ λίγα κιλα βάζω ) 
Όταν κάνω γυμναστική νιώθω πολυ Μεγάλη πίεση στο κεφάλι και βάρη το κεφαλή και μια ζαλάδα μαζί με σύγχυση.(βάζω λίγα κιλά σας το ξαναλέω) 
Είχα και κάτι πονοκεφάλους που με βάζουν σε σκέψεις θυμάμαι 4-5 έντονους πονοκεφάλους...που την μια φορά πήγα στο νοσοκομείο....με πονούσε κάπως στον ουρανίσκο μέσα στο κεφάλι ..Καλά ο πόνος δεν υπήρχε!! Ότι χειρότερο 
Έκανα εξέτασης αίματος και βρήκαν πολύ cpk που ανέβηκε μέχρι 7χιλιαδες! Έπεσε με όρους και τέτοια 
Βέβαια ήμουν λίγο αροστος εκείνη την ημέρα πήγα για μπάσκετ και έκανα και μερικά βάρη..δεν ξέρω αν φταίει αυτό 
Άλλη μια φορά προχωρούσα και και ξαφνικά ένιωσα ένα περίεργο στο κεφάλι μου και αμέσως μετά ένιωθα σαν μεθυσμένος αυτό κράτησε ώρες νομίζω μπορεί και μέρα η μέρες δεν θυμάμαι...
Αλλη φορα Πήγα σε έναν νευρολόγο γιατί είχα πονοκέφαλο για αρκετές μέρες μου είπε τίποτα
Δεν ξέρω τι να ΠΩ 
Εχω κάνει αμέτρητες εξέτασης αίματος!! Παρα πολλές όμως!!
Εχω πάει σε καρδιολόγο αρκετές φορές και νοσοκομείο και έξω (έχω κάνει τεστ κοπώσεως Πρόσφατα και υπέρηχος και τα σχετικά...παλιά είχα κάνει και ξανά υπέρηχος η τριπλεξ δεν θυμάμαι)
Εχω πάει νευρολόγος 1 φορά 
Εχω κάνει εξέτασης ούρων κοπράνων σπέρμα αίματος (στο εξωτερικό που μου βγήκε αρκετά λεφτά γιατί ήταν ψαγμενες εξέτασης και τέτοια)
ΠΟΛΛΈΣ φορές παθολογικό στο νοσοκομείο !!
πάει 1 φορά ψυχίατρο μου είπε γενικευμένη διαταραχή άγχος και από αυτό έχω ΤΗΣ κρισις πανικού..και της φοβίες...Όπως φόβος θανάτου δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ γιατί φοβάμαι μην...καταλάβατε ...και άλλες πολλες φοβίες που με βασανίζουν 
Και απλά κάθε μέρα σκέφτομαι την υγεία μου και ότι μπορεί να πάθω κάτι ανα πασά στιγμή όμως!!!!..δεν μπορώ να ονειρεύομαι πράγματα η οικογένεια... δεν φαντάζεστε τι σκέφτομαι... !!! Δεν ξέρω αν με νιώθει κανείς απλά δεν εξηγείτε η φάση...
Εσείς τι λέτε ποια είναι η άποψη σας γι'αυτό; θα πρέπει να κάνω αξονική και τέτοια;
Είναι τόσο πολλά που περνάω που απλά δεν ξέρω τι να πιστέψω και αν κάτσω να γράψω θέλω μέρες....ψάχνω μια άκρη
Απο την στενοχώρια μου...Παλιά επινα κάθε μέρα Μέχρι να γίνομαι αρκετα χαλια για να νιώσω Καλά και να μην σκέφτομαι τίποτα ..όμως γινόμουν χειρότερα.....κάπνιζα και όλας τωρα ομως τα παράτησα όλα αυτά..
Δεν θέλω να γυρίσω στα παλιά δεν είναι λύση απλά δεν ξέρω τι μου συμβαίνει

----------


## ioannis2

Φίλε, έχεις έμμονη ιδέα ότι έχεις πρόβλημα ενώ δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Συνεχώς κατευθύνεις και έχεις προσκολλημένο με πάθος το νου σου στη σκέψη ότι έχεις πρόβλημα υγείας. Έχεις και απόδειξη περί αυτου, οι ιατρικές και άλλες εξετάσεις που έκανες που απλά δεν σου βρήκαν απολύτωςς τίποτα! Το υπερβολικό στρες λόγω της έντασης μιας σκέψης είναι φυσικό να προκαλεί πονοκεφάλους και ζαλάδες, ως αντίδραση του οργανισμού. 
Άμα κατορθώσεις έστω για λίγο να κατευθύνεις τη σκέψη σου κάπου αλλού, προφανώς σε κάτι πιο ευχάριστο, οι πονοκεφαλοι θα έχουν φυγει.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Φίλε, έχεις έμμονη ιδέα ότι έχεις πρόβλημα ενώ δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. Συνεχώς κατευθύνεις και έχεις προσκολλημένο με πάθος το νου σου στη σκέψη ότι έχεις πρόβλημα υγείας. Έχεις και απόδειξη περί αυτου, οι ιατρικές και άλλες εξετάσεις που έκανες που απλά δεν σου βρήκαν απολύτωςς τίποτα! Το υπερβολικό στρες λόγω της έντασης μιας σκέψης είναι φυσικό να προκαλεί πονοκεφάλους και ζαλάδες, ως αντίδραση του οργανισμού. 
> Άμα κατορθώσεις έστω για λίγο να κατευθύνεις τη σκέψη σου κάπου αλλού, προφανώς σε κάτι πιο ευχάριστο, οι πονοκεφαλοι θα έχουν φυγει.


Σε Ευχαριστώ φίλε για την απάντηση σου!
Βλέπεις εσύ τα βλέπεις έτσι ..μπορεί να έχεις και δεικεο σε κάποια πράγματα ..
..Για μένα δεν είναι τόσο εύκολο όμως και τόσο απλά τα πράγματα

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Up........

----------


## kounelaki1

Έχεις βάλει σε περίεργο τρυπακι τον εαυτό σου... έχεις πάθει εμμονή.. Πρέπει να πείσεις με κάποιο τρόπο τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έχεις τπτ και να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι με άλλα πράγματα γιατί χαλάς πολύτιμο χρόνο από τη ζωή σου τσαμπα! Όλα αυτά τα "συμπτώματα" προέρχονται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα από το μυαλό σου.. Και είναι κρίμα..

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Έχεις βάλει σε περίεργο τρυπακι τον εαυτό σου... έχεις πάθει εμμονή.. Πρέπει να πείσεις με κάποιο τρόπο τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έχεις τπτ και να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι με άλλα πράγματα γιατί χαλάς πολύτιμο χρόνο από τη ζωή σου τσαμπα! Όλα αυτά τα "συμπτώματα" προέρχονται κατά πάσα πιθανότητα από το μυαλό σου.. Και είναι κρίμα..


Σε Ευχαριστώ πολυ για την απάντηση σου!

----------


## Ορέστης

Καμια σχεση με ογκο αλλα μπιρει να εχεις αυχενικο με τοσους πονοκεφαλους. Οταν ξαπλωνεις νιωθεις το κεφαλι σου περιεργα;

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Καμια σχεση με ογκο αλλα μπιρει να εχεις αυχενικο με τοσους πονοκεφαλους. Οταν ξαπλωνεις νιωθεις το κεφαλι σου περιεργα;


Τι εννοείς περίεργα;

----------


## Ορέστης

> Τι εννοείς περίεργα;


Κατι δυσαρεστο.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Κατι δυσαρεστο.


Κάποιες φορές και κάποιες όχι
ΠΟΛΛΈΣ φορές όταν είμαι στο κινητό έχω αυτές της ζαλάδες της απότομες

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Up.....
...

----------


## Sonia

Όπως νομίζω είχα γράψει σε άλλο θέμα σου, αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά. Μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις θα πρέπει να το πάρεις απόφαση και να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έχεις κάτι καθαρά σωματικό. Αν κοιτάξεις το φόρουμ θα δεις άπειρες ιστορίες ανθρώπων παρόμοιες με την δική σου, άλλωστε η πρώτη κίνηση που κάνει κάποιος που παθαίνει κρίση πανικού ας πούμε, ακόμα και σύμφωνα με έρευνες, είναι να επισκεφτεί καρδιολόγο γιατί νομίζει ότι κάτι έπαθε η καρδιά του, ότι π.χ. πήγε να πάθει έμφραγμα... Μετά συχνά ακολουθούν άλλοι γιατροί και πάει λέγοντας... Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το μυαλό σε κατάσταση άγχους ή πανικού σκέφτεται περίεργα, ένα σύμπτωμα μπορεί να είναι κοινό σε ένα σωρό καταστάσεις και αρρώστιες του οργανισμού και το μυαλό πάει στην πιο απίθανη και σοβαρή και σκαλώνει εκεί. Όσο το σκέφτεται τόσο αυθυποβάλλεται και νομίζει ότι βρίσκει παντού συμπτώματα, μετά τα συμπτώματα γίνονται πιο έντονα και το άγχος μεγαλώνει και οι αρνητικές σκέψεις δεν φεύγουν και τα σωματικά διογκώνονται κι άλλο και πάει λέγοντας. Φαύλος κύκλος!

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Όπως νομίζω είχα γράψει σε άλλο θέμα σου, αυτά είναι ψυχοσωματικά. Μετά από τόσες εξετάσεις θα πρέπει να το πάρεις απόφαση και να πείσεις τον εαυτό σου ότι δεν έχεις κάτι καθαρά σωματικό. Αν κοιτάξεις το φόρουμ θα δεις άπειρες ιστορίες ανθρώπων παρόμοιες με την δική σου, άλλωστε η πρώτη κίνηση που κάνει κάποιος που παθαίνει κρίση πανικού ας πούμε, ακόμα και σύμφωνα με έρευνες, είναι να επισκεφτεί καρδιολόγο γιατί νομίζει ότι κάτι έπαθε η καρδιά του, ότι π.χ. πήγε να πάθει έμφραγμα... Μετά συχνά ακολουθούν άλλοι γιατροί και πάει λέγοντας... Το ζήτημα είναι ότι το μυαλό σε κατάσταση άγχους ή πανικού σκέφτεται περίεργα, ένα σύμπτωμα μπορεί να είναι κοινό σε ένα σωρό καταστάσεις και αρρώστιες του οργανισμού και το μυαλό πάει στην πιο απίθανη και σοβαρή και σκαλώνει εκεί. Όσο το σκέφτεται τόσο αυθυποβάλλεται και νομίζει ότι βρίσκει παντού συμπτώματα, μετά τα συμπτώματα γίνονται πιο έντονα και το άγχος μεγαλώνει και οι αρνητικές σκέψεις δεν φεύγουν και τα σωματικά διογκώνονται κι άλλο και πάει λέγοντας. Φαύλος κύκλος!


Σονια σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση σου και ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά ! Για όλους!

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

Up.........

----------


## Ορέστης

Εχω βρεθει και εγω στην κατασταση να πανικοβληθω εξ αιτιας μιας σωματικης ενοχλησης πονου ή ζαλάδας, να νομίσω οτι εχω κατι πιο σοβαρο και ως συνεπεια του πανικου να νιωσω και αλλα συμπτωματα. Ποιο ειναι το παραδοξο σε αυτες τις καταστασεις που δε θα σου πουνε οι γιατροι: Οτι για να γινεις καλα θα πρεπει να γιατρεψεις και το αιτιο της αρχικης ενοχλησης. Και επειδη αυτο ειναι δυσκολο και εσυ ο ιδιος να το προσδιορισεις θα πρεπει να φροντισεις γενικοτερα την υγεια και το σωμα σου. Να κοιμασαι σωστα. Να μην στεκεσαι πολλες ωρες πανω απο ενα κινητό ή υπολογιστη. Να περπατας. Να κανεις ασκησεις μυικης χακαρωσης και ενδυναμωσης ή φυσιοθεραπειες αν εχεις συγκεκριμενη ενοχληση. Να τρεφεσαι σωστα. Μετα απο μερικες εβδομαδες θα δεις βελτιωση στον οργανισμο σου.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Εχω βρεθει και εγω στην κατασταση να πανικοβληθω εξ αιτιας μιας σωματικης ενοχλησης πονου ή ζαλάδας, να νομίσω οτι εχω κατι πιο σοβαρο και ως συνεπεια του πανικου να νιωσω και αλλα συμπτωματα. Ποιο ειναι το παραδοξο σε αυτες τις καταστασεις που δε θα σου πουνε οι γιατροι: Οτι για να γινεις καλα θα πρεπει να γιατρεψεις και το αιτιο της αρχικης ενοχλησης. Και επειδη αυτο ειναι δυσκολο και εσυ ο ιδιος να το προσδιορισεις θα πρεπει να φροντισεις γενικοτερα την υγεια και το σωμα σου. Να κοιμασαι σωστα. Να μην στεκεσαι πολλες ωρες πανω απο ενα κινητό ή υπολογιστη. Να περπατας. Να κανεις ασκησεις μυικης χακαρωσης και ενδυναμωσης ή φυσιοθεραπειες αν εχεις συγκεκριμενη ενοχληση. Να τρεφεσαι σωστα. Μετα απο μερικες εβδομαδες θα δεις βελτιωση στον οργανισμο σου.


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου

----------


## Ορέστης

Δεν κανει τιποτα φιλε ο,τι θες εδω ειμαστε. :)

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Δεν κανει τιποτα φιλε ο,τι θες εδω ειμαστε. :)


Δηλαδή να μην κάνω μια αξονική ή μαγνητική ένα τσεκ δλδ ; λετε να υπερβάλλω;
Ποτέ θα έπρεπε να κάνω τέτοιες εξετάσεις;
Γνωρίζει κάποιος τα συμπτώματα όγκου στον εγκέφαλο; Ποια είναι τα σοβαρά συμπτώματα; και ποτέ πρέπει να ανησυχούμε;

----------


## kounelaki1

> Δηλαδή να μην κάνω μια αξονική ή μαγνητική ένα τσεκ δλδ ; λετε να υπερβάλλω;
> Ποτέ θα έπρεπε να κάνω τέτοιες εξετάσεις;
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος τα συμπτώματα όγκου στον εγκέφαλο; Ποια είναι τα σοβαρά συμπτώματα; και ποτέ πρέπει να ανησυχούμε;


Σίγουρα θα είχες λιποθυμήσει... Ίσως από ανυπόφορο πόνο.. Ίσως έτσι στα ξαφνικά.. αν νιώθεις ότι το έχεις τόσο ανάγκη να τις κάνεις Κάνε τις ίσα ίσα για να το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου.. πάντως ειμαι σίγουρη πως μόλις ηρεμήσεις και το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου θα περάσουν και όλα αυτά δια μαγειας

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Σίγουρα θα είχες λιποθυμήσει... Ίσως από ανυπόφορο πόνο.. Ίσως έτσι στα ξαφνικά.. αν νιώθεις ότι το έχεις τόσο ανάγκη να τις κάνεις Κάνε τις ίσα ίσα για να το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου.. πάντως ειμαι σίγουρη πως μόλις ηρεμήσεις και το βγάλεις από το μυαλό σου θα περάσουν και όλα αυτά δια μαγειας


Κουνελακι....Δεν ξέρεις τι τραβάω....κάπως ειμαι καλύτερα με το άγχος και της κρίσης πανικού αλλά τώρα έχουν έρθει αλλά όπως πολλές φοβίες ..νοσοφοβια, θανατοφοβια ,και πάει λέγοντας. 
Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω με τίποτα! Θέλω να πάω σε όλους τους γιατρούς! Δεν μπορώ να κάνω στην μερα μου κάτι αμέσως το μυαλό μου σε όλα αυτά και πάμε από την αρχή!
Δεν ήμουν παλιά έτσι Εγώ!! Δεν ήμουν!!!
Έχω εμμονή με την υγεία μου !!!

----------


## kounelaki1

> Κουνελακι....Δεν ξέρεις τι τραβάω....κάπως ειμαι καλύτερα με το άγχος και της κρίσης πανικού αλλά τώρα έχουν έρθει αλλά όπως πολλές φοβίες ..νοσοφοβια, θανατοφοβια ,και πάει λέγοντας. 
> Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω με τίποτα! Θέλω να πάω σε όλους τους γιατρούς! Δεν μπορώ να κάνω στην μερα μου κάτι αμέσως το μυαλό μου σε όλα αυτά και πάμε από την αρχή!
> Δεν ήμουν παλιά έτσι Εγώ!! Δεν ήμουν!!!
> Έχω εμμονή με την υγεία μου !!!


Τουλάχιστον το ξέρεις... Είναι και αυτό μια αρχή... Και εγώ πέρσι πέρασα πολλά και νόμιζα πως είχα χίλια δυο πράγματα.. σιγά σιγά όμως πρέπει να το αποβαλλεις.. Εγώ έλεγα μέσα μου ηρέμησε Χριστινάκι μην είσαι χαζή δεν έχεις τπτ! Μην το αφήνεις να σε περνάει από κάτω..

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Τουλάχιστον το ξέρεις... Είναι και αυτό μια αρχή... Και εγώ πέρσι πέρασα πολλά και νόμιζα πως είχα χίλια δυο πράγματα.. σιγά σιγά όμως πρέπει να το αποβαλλεις.. Εγώ έλεγα μέσα μου ηρέμησε Χριστινάκι μην είσαι χαζή δεν έχεις τπτ! Μην το αφήνεις να σε περνάει από κάτω..


Ελπίζω να είμαστε εδώ και να σου πω και να πω σε ολους πως τα κατάφερα!!!!

----------


## statharos

εγω τραβαω τα ιδια με στομαχι κραμπες και στο μεσωθωρακειο πονους με διωχνουν οι γιατροι πλεον!!ηρεμω 2 μερες μετα ξανα μανα!!!πηγα σε ψυχιατρο ψυχοθεραπευτη μου βρηκε αγχωδη σωματοποιηση και παιρνω αγωγη με ζολοφτ και ηδη βλεπω διαφορα!!αρχιζουν φευγουν τα πονακια που δεν εφευγαν με ΚΑΝΕΝΑ χαπι ομως!!!τι μαλοξ τι νεξιουμ τι μεσουλιντ τι νορτζεσικ οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις!!!

----------


## Ορέστης

> Δηλαδή να μην κάνω μια αξονική ή μαγνητική ένα τσεκ δλδ ; λετε να υπερβάλλω;
> Ποτέ θα έπρεπε να κάνω τέτοιες εξετάσεις;
> Γνωρίζει κάποιος τα συμπτώματα όγκου στον εγκέφαλο; Ποια είναι τα σοβαρά συμπτώματα; και ποτέ πρέπει να ανησυχούμε;


Οχι ρε συ καμια σχεση με ογκο! Θα σου ειχε πει ο νευρολογος αμα ηταν. Ο πονοκεφαλος ειναι κατι ενοχλητικο αλλα δεν παραπεμπει σε σοβαρα νοσηματα. Δεν εχεις δει διαφημισεις για παυσιπονα; Ενα ντεπον παρε και υπομονη. Αμα κανεις και αυτα που ειπαμε, σωστο τροπο ζωης, ασκησεις αναπνοης, ασκηση, θα εξαλειφθει ο πονοκεφαλος. Εγω σου βαζω στοιχημα. Φαρμακο δεν ειναι μονο αυτο που δινει ο γιατρος.

Κοιτα και κινεζικες ασκησεις ται τσι.

----------


## Ορέστης

Επισης ολοι εμεις που υποφερουμε απο αγχος πιστευω θα μας βοηθησει η συμφιλιωση με το θανατο. Γιατι να τον φοβομαστε; Καποτε θα συμβει σε ολους μας. Ειναι τοσο φυσικος οσο και η ζωη.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Επισης ολοι εμεις που υποφερουμε απο αγχος πιστευω θα μας βοηθησει η συμφιλιωση με το θανατο. Γιατι να τον φοβομαστε; Καποτε θα συμβει σε ολους μας. Ειναι τοσο φυσικος οσο και η ζωη.


Σε ευχαριστώ και για της 2 Απάντησης φίλε μου...
Τι να σου πω το παλεύουμε και βλέπουμε 
Για το 2ο τώρα 
Δεν είναι ότι δεν είναι κάτι φυσικό απλά σκέφτομαι όλα αυτά αν δεν είναι άγχος και κρίσης? Και αν είναι κάτι άλλο; και σκέφτομαι ότι θα κάνω 22 σε λίγες μέρες και ότι θέλω να ζήσω πολλά πράγματα ακόμα να ζήσω την ζωή μου 
Είναι λογικό να το φοβάσαι αυτό ...Όμως ας πούμε αν κάθεσε και σκέφτεσε τι θα γίνει μετά και Γιατί να συμβεί αυτό και Γιατί το άλλο που τρελενεσε και λογικό είναι να σου μπει φόβος...
Μετά φοβάσαι δεν ζεις

----------


## Ορέστης

Η φιλοσοφια θα σου δωσει απαντησεις σε αυτα τα ερωτηματα. Οι νεοι στατιστικα πεθαινουν κυριως απο ατυχηματα και οχι απο αρρωστιες. Εκει που εισαι υγιεστατος και ανεμελος σε κοβει ενα αμαξι (φτου σκορδα) και πας στον αλλο κοσμο πριν προλαβεις να ζησεις αυτα που ηθελες. Ζωη σε λογου σας στους συγγενεις και ο κοσμος συνεχιζει να υπαρχει χωρις εσενα ιδιος και απαραλλαχτος.

Στην περιπτωση σου ολα φαινεται να ξεκινανε απο αγχος για τη ζωη. Αν ημουν εξυπνος και μορφωμενος καποια σοφια θα ειχα να σε συμβουλεψω. Ισως να μην εχεις μεγαλες προσδοκιες. Μερικοι ανθρωποι πανε διακοπες και επειδη εχουν μεγαλες προσδοκιες αγχωνονται και δε μπορουν να τις ευχαριστηθουν (paris syndrome - google it). Η ζωη ειναι ωραια και μονο με το να ευχαριστιεσαι την καθε ημερα. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να βαλεις μπρος μεγαλα και σπουδαια πραγματα. Επισης να μη φοβασαι την αποτυχια. Παντα υπαρχει δευτερη ευκαιρια και αλλος δρομος. Εγω θυμαμαι οτι ειχα πιεστει να περασω κατι μαθηματα για το πτυχιο. Νομιζα οτι δε μου φτανει ο χρονος ενω τελικα μου εφτανε. Αλλα και ακομα και αν δεν επαιρνα το πτυχιο στην ωρα του ή και καθολου υπηρχαν αλλες ισοδυναμες ευκαιριες μετα. Θα μπορουσα να εχω τεσσερα πτυχια τωρα αν το ηθελα.

Δεν ξερω αν απαντησα καπως στις ανησυχιες σου. Αν σου συμβει το ενα κακο θα το διορθωσεις με το αλλο καλο. Αν κατι ξαναπαει στραβα θα το ξαναισιωσεις. Οταν αρχιζεις την καταστροφολογια τυφλωνεσαι. Δεν βλεπεις τις λυσεις μεχρι να ειναι αργα. Οταν εισαι ψυχραιμος βλεπεις τοσες απλες λυσεις μπροστα σου που νιωθεις παντοδυναμος.

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Η φιλοσοφια θα σου δωσει απαντησεις σε αυτα τα ερωτηματα. Οι νεοι στατιστικα πεθαινουν κυριως απο ατυχηματα και οχι απο αρρωστιες. Εκει που εισαι υγιεστατος και ανεμελος σε κοβει ενα αμαξι (φτου σκορδα) και πας στον αλλο κοσμο πριν προλαβεις να ζησεις αυτα που ηθελες. Ζωη σε λογου σας στους συγγενεις και ο κοσμος συνεχιζει να υπαρχει χωρις εσενα ιδιος και απαραλλαχτος.
> 
> Στην περιπτωση σου ολα φαινεται να ξεκινανε απο αγχος για τη ζωη. Αν ημουν εξυπνος και μορφωμενος καποια σοφια θα ειχα να σε συμβουλεψω. Ισως να μην εχεις μεγαλες προσδοκιες. Μερικοι ανθρωποι πανε διακοπες και επειδη εχουν μεγαλες προσδοκιες αγχωνονται και δε μπορουν να τις ευχαριστηθουν (paris syndrome - google it). Η ζωη ειναι ωραια και μονο με το να ευχαριστιεσαι την καθε ημερα. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να βαλεις μπρος μεγαλα και σπουδαια πραγματα. Επισης να μη φοβασαι την αποτυχια. Παντα υπαρχει δευτερη ευκαιρια και αλλος δρομος. Εγω θυμαμαι οτι ειχα πιεστει να περασω κατι μαθηματα για το πτυχιο. Νομιζα οτι δε μου φτανει ο χρονος ενω τελικα μου εφτανε. Αλλα και ακομα και αν δεν επαιρνα το πτυχιο στην ωρα του ή και καθολου υπηρχαν αλλες ισοδυναμες ευκαιριες μετα. Θα μπορουσα να εχω τεσσερα πτυχια τωρα αν το ηθελα.
> 
> Δεν ξερω αν απαντησα καπως στις ανησυχιες σου. Αν σου συμβει το ενα κακο θα το διορθωσεις με το αλλο καλο. Αν κατι ξαναπαει στραβα θα το ξαναισιωσεις. Οταν αρχιζεις την καταστροφολογια τυφλωνεσαι. Δεν βλεπεις τις λυσεις μεχρι να ειναι αργα. Οταν εισαι ψυχραιμος βλεπεις τοσες απλες λυσεις μπροστα σου που νιωθεις παντοδυναμος.


Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου για την απάντηση σου ! Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

Ο όγκος στο κεφάλι καλε μου και χωρίς θεραπεία απο τη στιγμή που σου έδινε σύμπτωμα θα σε ειχε εξαφανισει σε ελάχιστο χρόνο. Οχι όγκο στο κεφάλι δεν έχεις.... Το υπογράφω και με τα δύο μου χερια... Αυτό βέβαια δεν αποκλείει να έχεις κάτι αλλο παθολογικο

----------


## Den3erwGiatiSeEmena

> Ο όγκος στο κεφάλι καλε μου και χωρίς θεραπεία απο τη στιγμή που σου έδινε σύμπτωμα θα σε ειχε εξαφανισει σε ελάχιστο χρόνο. Οχι όγκο στο κεφάλι δεν έχεις.... Το υπογράφω και με τα δύο μου χερια... Αυτό βέβαια δεν αποκλείει να έχεις κάτι αλλο παθολογικο


Σαν τι Δηλαδή; η εξέτασης δεν βγάζουν τίποτα

----------


## Νοσηρή φαντασία

> Σαν τι Δηλαδή; η εξέτασης δεν βγάζουν τίποτα


Εμενα νευρολογικο μου φαίνεται.. Πηγαινε σε άλλο νευρολογο

----------

